# Sims 3 - BSoD w/ display driver igfx stopped responding and has successful



## martin_89 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have been running The Sims 3 on my laptop for a couple of days.
It had been fine until last night when i had the display driver igfx stopped responding and has successfully recovered error.
This lead to the screen blacking out and eventually turning to the blue.

I have a Toshiba Equium A200-15l

Model #:* PSAE2E - 00J00CAV
Processor:* Genuine Intel (R) CPU T2080 @ 1.73GHz 1.73GHz
Ram* 2.00GB
System Type:* 32-bit operating system

I am using Windows Vista Home Premium w/ service pack 1.

I am not very tech savvy, so you may have to bare with me, apologies for that, i'm not 100% sure where to find what graphics card i have.
I have found "+Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Famil+y" under the display adapters tab in computer management if that helps.
If not, could you please tell me how to find any extra information you may need to help me with this problem.

I have updated the Express CHipset Family driver i have just mentioned, installed all of the windows updates my computer has found and tried running the game out of full screen mode, in xp compatability as well, but none of this has stopped the game crashing.

Any advice would be very helpful, sorry if i haven't provided all of the necessary information.

Martin


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF,
the problem is with your video card, most laptops has very weak video card like intel (integrated cards) and can't handle games, now Sims 3 is not compatible with the 945 intel series, and the graphic card can't handle the game, so that was is happening with you, the game loads then the graphic card is unable to deliver the power that the game needs and then it crashes and leads to a BSOD
sorry for that bad news, I'm just trying to explain what is happening with you, the best thing you can do is to get a better laptop that has a dedicated video card or even better build your own desktop PC (much much better than any laptop)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

RockmasteR hit the nail on the head, you don't have enough GPU Power to play that game, you'd need a new laptop (as trying to upgrade a one is really hard and expensive) or get a desktop, which will last longer and play more games, and be cheaper too!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep Intel graphics equals instant failure to deliver gaming needs.


----------



## martin_89 (Jun 14, 2009)

cheers for the quick replies guys.
looks like it's time to get back on the ol' footie manager.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It really sucks not to be able to play your game, but next time you know to avoid having to use intel graphics ever again.


----------

